# Cotton Bacon Prime



## Sir Vape

It has arrived 

TThe folks at Wick 'n' Vape have further refined their already exceptional, industry standard cotton wicking! Cotton Bacon Prime promises to wick 33% faster than traditional Cotton Bacon, boasting better wicking than any cotton on the market currently. We are very excited to be among the first to bring you this top shelf cotton!

PERFECT FOR SQUONKING & TANKS WITH ANY REBUILD-ABLE DECK.
33% faster absorption, easier separation.
The most cutting edge, cleanest and easy to use Cotton Wick.
Authenticity authentication
10 strips per bag





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cotton-bacon-prime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Now just to wait for curiosity to get the better of @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Sir Vape said:


> It has arrived
> 
> TThe folks at Wick 'n' Vape have further refined their already exceptional, industry standard cotton wicking! Cotton Bacon Prime promises to wick 33% faster than traditional Cotton Bacon, boasting better wicking than any cotton on the market currently. We are very excited to be among the first to bring you this top shelf cotton!
> 
> PERFECT FOR SQUONKING & TANKS WITH ANY REBUILD-ABLE DECK.
> 33% faster absorption, easier separation.
> The most cutting edge, cleanest and easy to use Cotton Wick.
> Authenticity authentication
> 10 strips per bag
> View attachment 122953
> View attachment 122954
> View attachment 122955
> 
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cotton-bacon-prime


You know, I haven't been in this world as long as others, but something I realised while watching some review on Youtube, is that companies send their items to these reviewers for free so they can do a review on it.
So okay, I'll give it a go. I'll pm you my delivery address.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

Well worth a shot. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Steyn777 said:


> Well worth a shot. Lol.



Of course it is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Sir Vape said:


> Of course it is


Should maybe start a channel: Reviews by people that know nothing FOR people that knows nothing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Now just to wait for curiosity to get the better of @Rob Fisher



I would imagine Mr Fisher has already been by the shop to get some. 
If memory serves, Monday is pitstop day for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Sir Vape said:


>



Now the cotton is primed


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Sir Vape said:


>



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


>




Holy Moly !!!!
My word, never seen so many puffs with so much vapour on one drip
That is just incredible

So what is it about this wick that allows it to get so much juice from the wick without a dry hit?
Is it just that the juice is very efficiently carried to the contact surface?

Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Sir Vape said:


>




So when will we be able to order this cotton


----------



## Braki

Sir Vape said:


>




That is insane. On my to buy list for sure.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Muttaqeen said:


> So when will we be able to order this cotton


Was uploaded on their site yesterday if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Was uploaded on their site yesterday if I'm not mistaken



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cotton-bacon-prime


----------



## Hallucinated_

Now there are finally some cotton to compare to Kendo Gold, keen to try this out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BigGuy said:


>




This was a boss video. Informative... But so damn funny too!! I got me some of this prime today... Gonna try it out tonight in the Hadaly's... A side by side shootout with CBV2 and CBPrime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hallucinated_ said:


> Now there are finally some cotton to compare to Kendo Gold, keen to try this out.



I hope it is as good...Lets see...


----------



## Raindance

When this thread was started my initial impression was "ja right, cotton is cotton". I have been using cheap as chips "fastech" cotton since I started vaping and having tried one or two other brands, remained convinced the cheap stuff worked best. Until today that is. I bought a pack of this Cotton Bacon Prime just to try. After all, how bad can it be.

This stuff is freaking awesome! No new cotton taste, wicks like a fire-hose and try as i may, no dry hits. This stuff really does what is claimed above. It is actually a bit of a surreal experience.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Raindance said:


> When this thread was started my initial impression was "ja right, cotton is cotton". I have been using cheap as chips "fastech" cotton since I started vaping and having tried one or two other brands, remained convinced the cheap stuff worked best. Until today that is. I bought a pack of this Cotton Bacon Prime just to try. After all, how bad can it be.
> 
> This stuff is freaking awesome! No new cotton taste, wicks like a fire-hose and try as i may, no dry hits. This stuff really does what is claimed above. It is actually a bit of a surreal experience.
> 
> Regards



Its awesome stuff. Happy you liking it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> When this thread was started my initial impression was "ja right, cotton is cotton". I have been using cheap as chips "fastech" cotton since I started vaping and having tried one or two other brands, remained convinced the cheap stuff worked best. Until today that is. I bought a pack of this Cotton Bacon Prime just to try. After all, how bad can it be.
> 
> This stuff is freaking awesome! No new cotton taste, wicks like a fire-hose and try as i may, no dry hits. This stuff really does what is claimed above. It is actually a bit of a surreal experience.
> 
> Regards


Ok, did manage to get a dry hit, but seriously had to push the limits. The build I am testing on (24AWG SS316 - Flattened) usually needs a squonk every three to four puffs, I am now vaping on it almost in RTA mode.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Ok, did manage to get a dry hit, but seriously had to push the limits. The build I am testing on (24AWG SS316 - Flattened) usually needs a squonk every three to four puffs, I am now vaping on it almost in RTA mode.
> 
> Regards


Send me some. Just joking, picking up a bag tonight to try out, thought I had some. I had such a massive dry hit on the OL16 on the Reo that I am going to have heartburn for a week.  Had to keep my pose, luckily my face is half non responsive as it happened in a vape shop.

The Kayfun has also been punishing me, so need to sort it as it. I can only hide the expression so many times before someone is going to smell that cotton burning and asking me why I have tears in my eyes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Send me some. Just joking, picking up a bag tonight to try out, thought I had some. I had such a massive dry hit on the OL16 on the Reo that I am going to have heartburn for a week.  Had to keep my pose, luckily my face is half non responsive as it happened in a vape shop.
> 
> The Kayfun has also been punishing me, so need to sort it as it. I can only hide the expression so many times before someone is going to smell that cotton burning and asking me why I have tears in my eyes.


That flat wire coil is six winds and about a centimeter long. With an ID of 3mm, it shreds through any wick that runs dry or can not keep the center of the coil juiced up. After the dry hit on CBP I had to replace the wick as burned wick does not perform well. CBP did however require actually trying to get a dry hit whereas my usual stuff just kicked me in the teeth with no warning.

Busy rewicking everything with CBP at the moment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> That flat wire coil is six winds and about a centimeter long. With an ID of 3mm, it shreds through any wick that runs dry or can not keep the center of the coil juiced up. After the dry hit on CBP I had to replace the wick as burned wick does not perform well. CBP did however require actually trying to get a dry hit whereas my usual stuff just kicked me in the teeth with no warning.
> 
> Busy rewicking everything with CBP at the moment.
> 
> Regards


I feel your pain, its like giving a burning bag of charcoal a French kiss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I feel your pain, its like giving a burning bag of charcoal a French kiss.


keen to hear what you think of it.

I've had it for a while now and its not rocking my world, I think I'm just using it cause its in my cupboard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft

What I've found is that CBP is the thirstiest cotton around, but it cycles so well and given whatever build you're running it helps with the flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> keen to hear what you think of it.
> 
> I've had it for a while now and its not rocking my world, I think I'm just using it cause its in my cupboard.


Since giving CBV2 a round in my drippers I have gone back to Prime. 

I must admit now I’m a fan of the stuff. 

I’ll keep the CBV2 for RTA’s

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Since giving CBV2 a round in my drippers I have gone back to Prime.
> 
> I must admit now I’m a fan of the stuff.
> 
> I’ll keep the CBV2 for RTA’s


Bought a packet to try as stated, can’t find it,  so I put it somewhere very safe. Going to buy another packet tomorrow night to try,  especially in the Kayfun clone, massive dry hit again, it hates me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Bought a packet to try as stated, can’t find it,  so I put it somewhere very safe. Going to buy another packet tomorrow night to try,  especially in the Kayfun clone, massive dry hit again, it hates me.


I had a dry hit from hell the other day. Wasn’t charmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

One thing about CBP I've learned. DO NOT GET A DRY HIT WITH THAT STUFF !! You'll die! It wicks beautifully and works like a charm, just don't get a dry hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reddy_D

I've been testing this in my tanks and i just can't seem to get a dry hit. I leave it to the point where the cotton looks extremely dry but still no dry hit

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

@zadiac seems we agree that anything is possible. @Reddy_D ,I can lend you the clone from Hell, wicked perfectly for two months and all of a sudden after draw three you start anticipating that dry hit, and you cringe in anticipation because it’s going to nail you good and solid just as you think you have it sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> @zadiac seems we agree that anything is possible. @Reddy_D ,I can lend you the clone from Hell, wicked perfectly for two months and all of a sudden after draw three you start anticipating that dry hit, and you cringe in anticipation because it’s going to nail you good and solid just as you think you have it sorted.


Yip, testing this stuff I managed to eperience a dry hit. What impressed me is that I had to push it waaaayyy bejond the point my usual wick would havekicked me in the teeth to get there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I am definitely picking a bag up for that clone, thought I had allready done that but was wrong, will get back to you on the French kissing a burning bag of charcoal experience later this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reddy_D

That sounds like fun bro...Seriously though, i had that very same problem with my previous bag of cotton. Hated knowing that a dry hit was up next

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Reddy_D said:


> That sounds like fun bro...Seriously though, i had that very same problem with my previous bag of cotton. Hated knowing that a dry hit was up next
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


You know it’s coming and yet you still give it your all!!


----------



## Reddy_D

Haven't had that issue with CBP, so I'm good for now 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Sir Vape said:


>




Haha I was waiting for him to cough.


----------



## Rude Rudi

I have been running CBP since Friday and I am well impressed. It is definitely an improvement on CB2 and absolutely stunning on an RDA. 
It wicks like a dream, has zero taste, does not need to be "primed" to get rid if any cotton taste, it seems to last longer (and stay white), etc. 
It just does the job with ease, perfectly...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

